# Help needed with injured pigeon UK



## Mirkom (Aug 12, 2016)

If someone could provide me with some guidance please. My daughters found a young looking pigeon in the driveway that seems to have met a cat, although there seems little evident damage on him, if he was left there he would have been easy prey for local cats. So in the short term, I've placed him in our empty rabbit hutch. What now needs to be done, as regards to food water etc. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## skyprince (Aug 1, 2016)

if there are any cuts or wounds on the pigeon you could use a pigeon friendly ointment on the cuts to disinfect as for water and food put some water in a small bowl that isn't taller then the pigeon and you can put green peas in another bowl the peas must be thawed out and not frozen on the inside monitor the pigeon and see if it eats by itself. you can also check the crop of the pigeon to see if it has recently eaten and if thats the reason it isnt eating. but if does not eat for a while and the crop is empty then you are going to have to hand feed it the peas.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mirkom said:


> If someone could provide me with some guidance please. My daughters found a young looking pigeon in the driveway that seems to have met a cat, although there seems little evident damage on him, if he was left there he would have been easy prey for local cats. So in the short term, I've placed him in our empty rabbit hutch. What now needs to be done, as regards to food water etc. thanks in advance for any help.


*Thank you for your care, the bird does need intervention. Please place the bird inside a carrier or crate and bring inside. 

Caring for a baby pigeon:http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Please post a clear picture of the youngster, so we can determine age that way we may be able to determine whether the youngster is even weaned.

You can start by putting a small bowl of drinking water infront of bird and gently tip its beak (not nostrils) in water and see if he drinks. If he does he may be eating on its own. Wild bird seed will do for now. 

If bird does not eat you may have to force feed if bird is not weaned. Please check this link on hand feeding peas, it is easiest, less stress and you don't have to hydrate bird after: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

If the youngster has been cat caught, it will need an oral antibiotic as well as a topical one, like Neosporin. Cat saliva and claws are lethal for birds.*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you are on Facebook, you can go to the UK pigeon rescuers/rehabbers group for further guidance and it's possible someone may be in your area (not guaranteed, obviously)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## Mirkom (Aug 12, 2016)

Hopefully that pic can get more help and advice for our little friend.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That baby looks more like a wood pigeon, which are easily stressed andneed to be handled differently then a feral pigeon.

I'm not sure if you are near any of these rescue centers, but please check this UK link: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

Also, check facebook link that John posted to find help. 

Please update us. *


----------



## Mirkom (Aug 12, 2016)

So I've joined the site on Facebook, they seem to think it's a baby wood pigeon, I really wouldn't know, but I trust expert opinions. I've just been out to check on him, and whilst being very timid, as expected, I can't see any injuries, and he has had some bird seed that I've left, and some water. Hopefully he'll improve more, and I appreciate any further advice. I'll also keep you updated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute. Yes, a woodie. Can you see any nests around in the area. They are so much better off if they are raised by their parents.
I'll bet he isn't weaned yet, so you will have to feed him some defrosted and warmed peas. Here's how you can do that.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## Mirkom (Aug 12, 2016)

Good news, he's made it through the night, and within the next hour I'm dropping him off with a lady, who I find via your Facebook link. She already has two wood pigeons of a similar age, and is willing to get this guy back up to speed too. A happy ending ?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah a great help you did. Thanks for being there for him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for verifying my thoughts about this being a woodie, I will move this thread to the appropriate forum. *


----------



## Mirkom (Aug 12, 2016)

Further update. The lady took the pigeon off me, and she's very confident she can nurse him along and free him when he's upto speed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for helping him out. Good ending.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for helping the cute little woodie!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mirkom said:


> Further update. The lady took the pigeon off me, and she's very confident she can nurse him along and free him when he's upto speed


*Great update! *


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Saw that offer in the group and so glad the little one is going with other woodies. Great work on your part.


----------

